# Are electrical panels required to be level?



## jar546 (Mar 24, 2019)

Although this photo might give some electricians nightmares, the question remains, would an out of level panelboard be considered a code violation outside of what some my say "workman-like manner?"


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 24, 2019)

LOL

OK 

Chops considered busted


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 24, 2019)

That must be some scab work, late at night?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 24, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> That must be some scab work, late at night?



Actually I photoshopped a good job to make it look like that to bust on Chris K who is in the picture.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 24, 2019)

YIKES....you've been out CK!


----------



## steveray (Mar 25, 2019)

Pitched for drainage....


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2019)

"Miller Time" !!


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Actually I photoshopped a good job to make it look like that to bust on Chris K who is in the picture.


I see you gave him clown shoes too.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 29, 2019)

ICE said:


> I see you gave him clown shoes too.


Ouch!  Oh boy.


----------



## ICE (Mar 30, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Ouch!  Oh boy.


Oh my, are you saying you didn’t?


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 30, 2019)

LOL

Nope, those are my boots. I have two pair.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 2, 2019)

wish i could wear shorts to work!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> LOL
> 
> Nope, those are my boots. I have two pair.



yeah not only does he have 2 pair but he has them numbered and alternates the days he wears them.
#rainman


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Does he wear socks?


----------



## ICE (Apr 2, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does he wear socks?


Well he has a pocket protector so Shirley, he wears socks.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does he wear socks?



Socks and more


----------



## north star (Apr 2, 2019)

*# - # - #*




> *" **Although this photo might give some electricians nightmares, the question **remains, would an out of level panelboard be considered a code violation outside of **what some my say "workman-like manner? " *


 Not by the NEC, however, ...what do the manufacturer' installation
instructions require [ *RE:*  Article 110.3(B), `08 NEC  ] ? 

** ( ) * ( ) **


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Is that photo of the guy (CK) wearing pantyhose one of those find and circle the violations?

On topic, add 334.15 (C). I run into this all the time. Romex stapled to the lower side floor joists.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2019)

Did anyone else notice he only wears one sock?  I wonder if he numbers his socks and underwear too?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thought his tools in the shop would have an outline around them to show his apprentice where to put them back. Hmmmm


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Stay thristy my friends!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 3, 2019)

He once wore a black sock to work, to be a trend setter!

He's the most interesting man in the world!

I feel He's gonna retaliate


----------

